# Lt Gen Ramday, Ishfaq Nadeem opt for premature retirements



## Khanate

*Lt Gen Ramday, Ishfaq Nadeem opt for premature retirements*







*Excerpt:*

Lieutenant General Ishfaq Nadeem and Javed Iqbal Ramday have opted for premature retirements while seven Major Generals of Pakistan Army have been promoted to Lieutenant General ranks on Friday.

*Source: Khyber News*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Well if its true than im disappointed coz this tradition has to stop one or the other hopefully

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

this culture must be stoppped now we are in 2016 not in ww2 era

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raihans

and why the top 2 not getting promoted to be the CJSC and COAS automatically and why the tradition of selection is kept then to the civilian government?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maea

As i said two weeks ago they r going to ritire.
It's a good news atleast we got "new" blood and new talent, skills.


----------



## Humble Analyst

It is their prerogative under the rules. From what I have heard I am disappointed that Lt Gen Ashfaq Nadeem did not become the COAS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Usman Anwar

Unfortunate... Army losing top brains prematurely..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Humble Analyst

They served for at least 36 years, so


----------



## BRITISH

i dont think anything bad in it no problem let them serve those are very nice and good if nawaz chose go over to them chose junior if there is no problem so i dont think they have to retired too let them serve guys



raihans said:


> and why the top 2 not getting promoted to be the CJSC and COAS automatically and why the tradition of selection is kept then to the civilian government?


you rose very right point buddy


----------



## lastofthepatriots

They basically gave a LTC to establishment. It's sad though, because we need these people in seniority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Most probably the reason for the delay would have been addressed. En-route for new employment in Fauji Foundation boards and/or subsidiaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

SBD-3 said:


> Most probably the reason for the delay would have been addressed. En-route for new employment in Fauji Foundation boards and/or subsidiaries.



Or maybe they got money from your ganja Khuda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Muhammad Usman Anwar said:


> Unfortunate... Army losing top brains prematurely..


Its not new, its a sort of tradition to retire on being superseded



lastofthepatriots said:


> Or maybe they got money from your ganja Khuda.


Khuda aur Ganja....
Poor Alien Kids,
http://faujimeat.com/
http://www.ffbl.com/?page_id=7155
Except from COAS, most of the generals ask for such positions.




The first minute 00:30-00:50
But I like emotional and ignorant outbursts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

SBD-3 said:


> Its not new, its a sort of tradition to retire on being superseded
> 
> 
> Khuda aur Ganja....
> Poor Alien Kids,
> http://faujimeat.com/
> http://www.ffbl.com/?page_id=7155
> Except from COAS, most of the generals ask for such positions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first minute 00:30-00:50
> But I like emotional and ignorant outbursts.





Tenu me taight galaan te besti karan wala si, magar me sochaya tu si vi saday bazorg ho ge.


----------



## SBD-3

lastofthepatriots said:


> Tenu me taight galaan te besti karan wala si, magar me sochaya tu si vi saday bazorg ho ge.


Kado kado galan, jo ma peu nay sikhaya aay sab nu wikhao 

@Topic both General Haroon and General Khalid Nawaz Khan were senior generals in race for COAS in 2013
http://nation.com.pk/islamabad/01-Aug-2013/lt-gen-khalid-out-of-coas-race
http://www.currentaffairspk.com/reasons-of-lieutenant-general-haroon-aslam-resignation/


----------



## lastofthepatriots

SBD-3 said:


> Kado kado galan, jo ma peu nay sikhaya aay sab nu wikhao



Chaudhry hath chak len, magar zuban ne chad de. Shab-e-Khair


----------



## SBD-3

lastofthepatriots said:


> Chaudhry hath chak len, magar zuban ne chad de. Shab-e-Khair


Agli wali bolan to pehlay koe background information lazmi lelain....Sab-Ba-Khair (Not Shab-e-Khair)


----------



## khanasifm

Tradition is once you are superseded then you go home at this seniority level not the other way around


----------



## raihans

BRITISH said:


> you rose very right point buddy


thank you


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

lastofthepatriots said:


> Or maybe they got money from your ganja Khuda.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Khanate said:


> *Lt Gen Ramday, Ishfaq Nadeem opt for premature retirements*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Excerpt:*
> 
> Lieutenant General Ishfaq Nadeem and Javed Iqbal Ramday have opted for premature retirements while seven Major Generals of Pakistan Army have been promoted to Lieutenant General ranks on Friday.
> 
> *Source: Khyber News*


Why am I not surprised?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lavrentiy

Fauji corn flakes and porridge need to be improved even though they have recently installed a Swiss plant.

Now that General Ramday "Rommel" and General Ishfaq Nadeem "Guderian" have retired, their exceptional combat leadership skills can be employed to produce better breakfast cereals.


----------



## F86 Saber

Well i hate to say i told u so but i did.


----------



## tarrar

I am really disappointed with all the major changes. The main question remains, were these changes really required, when all the previous Generals were performing so well.


----------

